# Difference between 4x8" Drivers and 1x12" Drivers



## Psyence (Apr 28, 2020)

Over the years I have always had 1 12" woofer (sealed) in my vehicle but my current vehicle the best I can do is 4 - 8" drivers under the rear seat in a ported box.

What should I expect from 4 x 8's (Looking at B2 XM8's) compared to 1 x 12" sealed woofer (in the past were 12W7s)? Will there be less overall volume? Will there be a big difference in low end extension?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I wouldn't be concerned or swayed. That's still a lot of cone area and in a ported enclosure with enough airspace and proper vent area, extension should be maximal for the given subs. A flat alignment is what you should be striving for and 30-39hz is ok with most music genres so if you can at least keep the tuned frequency down in that region while retaining a fairly flat response you'll be fine. 

The main advantage is lowered distortion at upper volumes. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## TRUTHhz (May 13, 2020)

4 8’s have more cone area than a single 15, should be enough.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

TRUTHhz said:


> 4 8’s have more cone area than a single 15, should be enough.


Yep. So, depending on the excursion of the 8's compared to the 12, output will be pretty close.


----------



## Psyence (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks everyone.


----------

